# Im very proud



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi All
Just thought I would share this with you - I am so happy

My husband and I went along to the South West Gundog Show today, just to have a look around and for our puppy to soak in the atmosphere. as none of us have been to a dog show before.

We where stopped by loads of people/breeders with fab comments about our girl and how good she looks, told she has great showing potential.........wow we are so chuffed........and feel very proud. Our first show is the middle of next month, god help me....we both have so much to learn.

Puppy Love x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well that must of made you feel good,, and as for showing,,,,,,,,,enjoy it thats what it is all about,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats good, oh its fun and if you keep it fun your enjoy yourself some people get really serious and throw a wobberly if they dont win and get the hump, its so funny to watch them.

do you go to a ringcraft?
good luck with it zak's at his first show next week. aaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

She looks a lovely pup...you don't see many red setters around...[hope thats what she is?] you will be fine just enjoy....

Bet you are on cloud nine...Dream tonight....


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes,she is a Red Setter.....its was just so lovely for people to comment like they did. My husband and I have been grinning from ear to ear all day. Having never had a dog before and being such a complete novice - myself and my puppy.....its going to be a bit mad at our first show. 

We started ring craft classes a few weeks ago. We where late starting as she has been a very bed traveller, but she is improving all the time and she was great today - no sick and hardly any dribble...on the way home she just slept, she was so exhausted.

Good luck next week Carol and Zak

Puppy Love x


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

good luck  let us know how you get on


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

He sounds wonderful and he looks wonderful - enjoy your first show and good luck! Let us know how you get on


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

So glad you are enjoying your little girl the one thing to remember when you go to your first show no matter how you do - you are bringing the best dog in the world home with you - it will be fairly daunting and I hope that the Irish Setter people down there take you under their wings and help you out if you were nearer us I could tell you that in Wales that would happen the Irish Setter people over here are ab fab 

Good luck to you and continue to enjoy her and all that you do we may meet up someday soon


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone

The Irish Setter people I met yesterday where all really great, giving me advice, and one chap even clipped her ears and feet for me. Ive been given their telephone numbers to ring anytime for help.....they all seem a great bunch......just like you guys.

Puppy Love x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Puppy Love said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> The Irish Setter people I met yesterday where all really great, giving me advice, and one chap even clipped her ears and feet for me. Ive been given their telephone numbers to ring anytime for help.....they all seem a great bunch......just like you guys.
> 
> Puppy Love x


Did you meet a very nice man called Len he was probably at the show I guess ?


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

I quite possibly did meet Len, but we did speak to quite a few and as for remembering the names...well Im useless.....

If you maybe described him I could tell you if we spoke.

I got a call yesterday afternoon from people who where at the SWGC show on saturday then went on to a show in Wales yesterday morning, they said there was a lot of people talking about my bitch, and have suggested I take her to a show again in Wales on the 5th July.

This is all so new to me but its really nice that they think my bitch possibly has potential. To me she is my princess and she completes my world, now that I have her (having never had a dog before) I couldn't be without her. To take her to a show and maybe win something is just an added bonus to the joy she already brings me.

Puppy Love x


----------

